
Microsoft Edge Does Not Support Any Internet Explorer Compatibility Modes - numo16
http://www.love2dev.com/#!article/Lets-Be-Clear-Microsoft-Edge-Does-NOT-Support-Any-Internet-Explorer-Compatibility-Modes
======
lsiunsuex
The page doesn't scroll with with the scroll wheel in Chrome Latest OS X
10.10.4 - had to click on the page and use the keyboard (just fyi)

Oddly, opening Chrome dev tools fixes the scroll and allows the scroll wheel
to scroll again.

